# 210 finally completed



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally got the deck painted and put back on, cut some grass yesterday actually. Need a new project now.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great! How did it work for you?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I especially like the two tone color scheme on the deck. Nice job! More pictures!!!


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

I wanted to do something a little different thus the two tone deck, I'll post more pictures by tomorrow.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

